# SW WA Fair



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a great time at our local fair over the weekend.  Saturday's judge was the same judge that judged our very first show 7-8 years ago, and it was this same fair too. I thought that was pretty cool.  

We brought 4 does. On day 1 (Saturday) Rainbows won her 3-6 month FB class of 9 does. Poppy won her 6-9 month FB class of 5 and then won Jr. Grand. Rainbows won Jr. Reserve. Dandi won her class of 2 and was yearling Grand and Dazzle won her class of 6 or 7 and was yearling Reserve. On day two we didn't do so well, but that's ok.  Day 1 made the whole show worth it.  Rainbows did get Jr. Grand on day 2 but non of the others even won their classes. (edit: Dandi did win her class of 2) Pat Hendrickson (day 2 judge) doesn't like "over conditioned" goats...  

There were about 45 goats there and a grand total of 5 were colored. 3 of those were ours and all won champion ribbons, so we were pretty excited about that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice goats! Way to go!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job girls!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Great job, guys


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  We had a good time. 

Thanks to Sandy Hemminger for taking the photos!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! That is great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

good job. Its all in the judges eye don't you think.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats!!!! Very lovely as always.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Julie!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have always loved your goats. Congrats at the show day one sounds great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

RPC said:


> I have always loved your goats. Congrats at the show day one sounds great.


How is it going Roger? Miss having goats? Good to see you on here.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Roger! Nice to hear from you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Dandi in the yearling drive on Sunday.  She's going back to Terry next weekend to get bred to Poppy's sire Valor. She didn't take the first time but that was early in the season.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dandi has the most gorgeous rump! Is that Leslie??


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Nancy.  No, that's Kaye and Dave in the back rows and Jim A. in the front ahead of Dandi.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Coulda fooled me for sure it is kind of hard to see the front.


----------

